# Matagorda Bay Report



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've posted a report about fishing, but with waterfowl season over we stored the decoys and picked up the rod/reels again full time. Nick had a group on Sun that wanted to chase big girls wading with corkies. The weather wasn't the best, but they made the most of the 2hr+/- window that they got. Didn't set any records, but ended up with 8 solid trout 10-23 inches and a flounder. The water temp had been just above 60 degrees up until this last front and with it dropping into the upper 50's again it slowed the bite down. Just because the water temp dropped doesn't mean that fish aren't still being caught, it just slows everything down a little. Once the temp climbs back up into the low 60's, the bite with heat up with it. Here are a few pictures from Sun, hope you enjoy. If you're thinking about getting on the water soon, don't hesitate to give us a call. We have boats available during Spring Break for anyone interested in getting the kids out on the water.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick hit the water Saturday afternoon by himself for a quick afternoon wade during a window of good weather. With just under 2 hours to fish, he went soley after big trout. Needless to say he found a few. Didn't measure either of them, but one was just over 6lbs and the other right at 7lbs. The first part of this week will be a blow out if the wind does what they are forecasting. Spring break is just a couple weeks away and we still have a couple open dates for anyone interested. Hope you enjoy the pictures and both fish were released. Have next Wed and Thur available as well.


----------

